# Okla homestead for sale



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

mls 1221867, $36,000 8 acres,

I went looked at it yesterday. I liked the outside of the house alot, but we couldnt get in as it was locked and we was without key or realitor. It was pouring rain terrible. 3 people got killedf by high winds 10 miles away.
Me and my boy walked around 4 acres of it. Looked like it would make a perfect homestead. the ground was not good for farming so I want interested, but I thought it would be a great place for a large garden, hay and pastureland especially for goats, but could work for a cow also. Plenty of trees for wood. Land was a bit hilly for Okla, but anybody liveing in S Mo or especially Ark would enjoy it. You can type in how far from Big Cabin to Tulsa to find out how far it is away from a potential job, plus 5 miles from town to the place. No outbuildings. LARGE yard. yard fenced


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

around 65 miles from Tulsa to the place.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

That sounds awesome!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

For what it was, I really liked it. If I had got to go inside and seen the inside of the house, and IF it had had 5 acres flat to farm, I woulda took it in a sec. ACTUALLY, I had already decided before seeing it that, cause of the price, if it was all good, but only had around 2 or 3 acres plowable I would have taken it. I would possibly get it paid for before I kicked, and have a few years to not worry about making payments, and would have got a substantual increase from my SS by not having the payments taken out of it.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like a deal to me ,we all have different wants and needs and all of us have dreams life's to short to not make your self happy and family.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

This website has 16 pictures, if anyone is interested. The outside looks very nice, but inside the house is a mess, needs a lot of work. It says it may be a pre-foreclosure or a short sale. Plus is says the buyer is responsible for replacing missing meters, which I heard is very expensive.

5497 W 370 Road, Adair, OK 74330-2931 (MLS # 1221867) | Tulsa Real Estate | Prudential Detrick Realty


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Callie, Ive come to find that that posting about the meters being replaced by the buyer is pretty normal for most if not all listings.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't know that Bill, but maybe it's because I've never really looked at short sales or foreclosures, guess it's pretty much a toss-up in those cases, huh? Better cover their butts just in case, lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA It dosent matter what it is. IF its listed for sale, likely as not youll find those statements somewhere low on the listing.


----------

